# 138 cm, 24 vs. 26; Woom, Kubikes, Cube, Eightshot?



## Apnea (28. März 2019)

Nabend zusammen. 

Ich brauche mal dringend Eure Hilfe. 


Mein Sohnemann wird in zwei Wochen acht Jahre alt. Er ist 1,38 m groß, Innenbeinlänge müßte ich messen. 

Er kann noch nicht fahren. Das liegt daran, daß er eine Mittellinienkonvergenz hat/hatte. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt, waren linke und rechte Hirnhälfte nicht richtig „verdrahtet“.  Wir hatten uns immer gewundert, warum er sich bei einigen Dingen, welche Koordination erfordern, schwer tat, bzw. später dazu in der Lage war, als andere Kinder. So hatte er nie Spaß daran, Laufrad zu fahren, hat das nie rollen lassen, sondern immer einen Fuß am Boden gehabt. 
Wir wollten da keinen Druck aufbauen, und haben ihm einfach seine Zeit gelassen. Die Ärztin meinte, nachdem die Diagnose endlich stand, daß er Dinge, z.B. Rad fahren, auch wenn er unbedingt möchte, je nach Entwicklungsstand einfach vom Körper her noch nicht kann. Auch üben brächte da nicht unbedingt etwas, bzw. müsse ohne Druck erfolgen. 
Er hatte vorletztes Jahr ein 18er Puky mit Stützrädern bekommen. Ja, ich weiß,.. beides böse. Aber hey,.. er sollte einfach mal Spaß haben. Letztes Jahr haben wir dann die Stützräder abgebaut, und immer wieder, wenn er wollte, geübt. Es ging so. 
Nun scheint was in seiner Entwicklung passiert zu sein, da er auf einmal mit seinem Roller wie ausgewechselt fährt. Mal mit dem rechten, mal mit dem linken Bein, schnell oder langsam. Selbst fast vorm vollständigen Stillstand hält er noch das Gleichgewicht. 

Kurzum; er braucht ein passendes Fahrrad. 

Ich war im „Fachhandel“. Die führen unter anderem Cube, Eightshot, und Woom. Dort sagte man mir, ich solle zu einem 24er greifen. 
Gucke ich auf der Kinderfahrrad-Seite, wird mir zu 26ern geraten, da er mit 138 cm nur 2 cm unter der Mindestanforderung, von 140 cm vieler 26er liegt. 

Das Woom 5, das Cube Acid 240 sowie das Eightshot x-coady 24 hatte ich nebeneinander stehen. Woom war am leichtesten, Cube das schwerste. Das Tretlager war beim Woom am niedrigsten, die beiden anderen fast gleichhoch. 

Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, was ich machen soll. Einerseits möchte ich natürlich, daß es ihm möglichst leicht fällt, das fahren zu erlernen. Andererseits wäre natürlich auch wünschenswert, daß er schon eine Zeit etwas davon hat. Nur,... wenn ich etwas kaufe, was eigentlich zu groß ist, wenn auch nur minimal, und er es schwerer hat, das fahren zu lernen,... Ihr wißt, worauf ich hinauswill. 

Kind mit ins Geschäft nehmen,..... er kann ja nicht Probe fahren. Und er schämt sich eh schon, weil er noch nicht fahren kann. Ich musste mit ihm immer an Orten üben, wo keine seiner Freunde vorbeikommen könnten. Das verdanken wir einer dummen Bemerkung der Verkäuferin, als wir das Puky gekauft haben. 


Momentan, rein vom Gefühl her, tendiere ich zum Woom 5. Morgen wollte ich mal bei einem anderen Händler vorbeifahren, und mir die kubikes ansehen. 


Was meint Ihr zu der ganzen Sache? 

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## Tidi (29. März 2019)

Ich würd zu nem "eher passenden" 24er tendieren, gebraucht bei ebay kleinanzeigen oder so, wo du für die kurze Übergangszeit ne günstige Option zum üben nutzen kannst. Wenn er dann gut fährt, geh in n Laden und kauf was Neues, wo sich die Investition lohnt.
Denke grad in seiner Situation könnte das unpassende Rad zu unglücklichen Situationen führen und den Frust deutlich vergrößern oder gar Angst hervorrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (29. März 2019)

Was heißt kurze Übergangszeit? Wann wird er denn von einem 24er herunter gewachsen sein? Das wird ein paar Jahre dauern. Man muss nicht gleich zu nächst größeren greifen, wenn er die Mindestanforderung erreicht. Das 24er sollte er doch eine ganze Weile fahren können.
Die Wachstumstabelle sagt, dass Jungen etwa mit dem 13. Jahr die 160cm erreichen. Solange kann er doch 24er fahren.


----------



## Apnea (29. März 2019)

Danke für Eure Tips soweit. 

Gebraucht hatte ich hier in der Nähe schon geguckt. Da gibt es derzeit nichts passendes. Zumindest für Jungs. 

Ich hab die Innenbeinlänge nochmal gemessen. Laut Kinderfahrradfinder die zuverlässigere Methode, etwas passendes zu finden. 
Gebe ich die Größe und die Innenbeinlänge (60 cm) ein, bekomme ich nur ne Fehlermeldung. 
Rein von der Körpergröße her wäre z.B. das Woom 5 ideal. Gebe ich stattdessen aber die Innenbeinlänge an, sagt er mir beim Woom 5, das wäre momentan ideal, aber nicht mehr für lange. Das Eightshot hingegen passe jetzt, und auch noch für längere Zeit. Gleiches gilt fürs Kubikes 24L. 

Hier in der Nachbarschaft fährt z.B. ein Junge mit nem 26er rum. Der ist minimal größer als mein Sohn. Aber das Rad ist grenzwertig groß für ihn. Sattel komplett versenkt, sehr gestreckte Sitzposition. Sowas möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden.


----------



## DianaD80 (29. März 2019)

Wenn er noch nicht sicher fahren kann, würde ich auf das kleinere Woom 24 gehen. Damit fühlt er sich sicherer und es wird ihm nicht zu klein sein. Meiner fährt mit 1,43 ein Kubike 24L und ein Max 26. Er sitzt auf beiden gut, aber für einen nicht sicheren Radfahrer würde ich zum 24er tendieren. Gerade Woom ist ja auch eine gute Marke, die du sicher in 1-2 Jahren noch sehr gut, ohne großen Wertverlust, verkaufen kannst.


----------



## below (29. März 2019)

Die 140cm für ein 26er treffen auf spezielle Kinderräder zu (VPACE, Woom, Pyro), aber nicht auf das durchschnitts 26er in BOC & Co.

Wenn er eh noch unsicher ist, würde ich ihn auf ein passendes 24er setzen. Könnt euch auch mal das Orbea MX24 Team anschauen, das ist recht groß für ein 24er und nen Orbea Händler findet man fast überall.

Natürlich würden vermutlich auch ein Vpace Max26 oder Pyro x13 passen, aber mir wäre in dem Fall die Investition zu hoch. Ihr könnt ja noch nicht wirklich absehen wie sich das weiter entwickelt. Evtl. verliert er ja auch wieder die Lust.


----------



## Apnea (29. März 2019)

Ich hab für Montag mal ein Probesitzen beim Händler vereinbart. Da kann er die Eightshots, Woom und Cube mal ansehen. 

Was den Preis angeht,... da ich tatsächlich absolut nicht abschätzen kann, wie sich das entwickelt, ist das Woom eigentlich die Obergrenze. Aber auch nur, weil die so wertstabil sind. Ein Minimum an Zubehör kommt ja auch noch hinzu. Reflektoren, Licht, Ständer.


----------



## Foobarth (29. März 2019)

Mein Rat: Kauf ihm ein ordentliches (leichtes) 24" Rad der einschlägigen Marken (Woom, Kubikes, Frog, Kania, Pyro, ggf. Conway oder Orbea, just to name a few...). Da hat er vom ersten Moment an viel Freude dran weil leicht und kindgerecht und obendrein haben die Dinger einen Wiederverkaufswert wie iPhones zu Apples besten Zeiten. Das verkaufst also bei etwas Pflege (und deswegen sind wir doch alle hier, nicht?!) mit minimalem "Verlust" wieder weiter. Ich hab damals den Fehler gemacht und meinen Jungs vermeintlich "gut und günstige" Räder gekauft und musste mit ansehen wie unnötig schwer sie sich tun.

Nachtrag: mein Großer fährt mit 1,44m auch noch ein 24"-Rad, und das noch mind. ein Jahr lang, schätze ich.


----------



## Apnea (1. April 2019)

So,.... 

Live angesehen und Probesitzen gelassen;

Cube Acid 240 in grün - Sehr gut verarbeitet, tadellose Schweißnähte. Die Lackierung kommt richtig giftig rüber, und ist ebenfalls einwandfrei. Die Sitzposition ist von der Höhe her ok, jedoch sitzt er ein wenig gestreckt drauf. 

Eightshot xcoady 24 in der SL Ausführung mit Starrgabel, sowie in der FS-Ausführung mit „Federgabel“ - Verarbeitung bei beiden ebenfalls sehr gut. Die Nähte ein Ticken weniger schön, als beim Cube. Aber nicht der Rede wert, vor allen Dingen, wenn man die Preise berücksichtigt.  Die Lackierung war auch gut. Wie auch beim Cube keine Nasen oder Einschlüsse. Rein subjektiv machte die Lackierung vom Cube den sattesten Eindruck. Cube und eightshot mit Federgabel liegen vom Gewicht her auf einer Linie. Beim hochheben habe ich keinen Unterschied gespürt. Das SL mit Starrgabel wäre hier die sinnvolle Wahl. Spürbar leichter, und da diese Räder eh „nur“ Kinderräder in MTB-Optik sind, braucht es meiner Meinung nach keine Federgabel. Die Sitzposition war ziemlich identisch mit der des Cube. 

Woom 5 - kennen hier wahrscheinlich die meisten. Verarbeitung, Lack,.. alles top. Gewichtsmäßig natürlich das leichteste, was da war. Die Sitzposition war genau den Tacken weniger gestreckt, wie es für meinen Sohn angebracht ist. 

In dem Laden war zufällig ein Vater mit seinem Sohn, welcher das Eightshot, ein anderes 24er Cube, und das Woom zur Probe fuhr. Obwohl etwas größer als mein Sohn, kam er mit Cube und Eightshot sichtbar weniger gut klar, als mit dem Woom. Aber,... die anderen beiden waren cooler. 

Im zwoten Laden dann haben wir das Kubike angesehen. Auch hier,.. wie beim Woom, alles einwandfrei,... Verarbeitung, Lack,... tip-top. Keine Ahnung warum, aber der Filius saß nicht so gern auf dem Rad. 


Mir war am Ende klar, daß es das Woom oder Kubike wird. Ihm, so dachte ich, gefiel das Cube am besten. Zumindest hat er das am meisten angestrahlt, und ging immer wieder hin. Auf die Frage, welches ihm am besten gefallen habe, sagte er, daß grün-weiße aus dem ersten Laden. Ich war baff. Auf Nachfrage kam dann, daß das grün-blaue auch cool ist. Aber auf dem Grün-weißen täte ihm der Popo nicht weh, und er könne besser aufsteigen. 


Danke an Euch alle für Eure Hilfe. Das Woom ist heimlich reserviert, und Sonntag bekommt er es. 

Ich hoffe, er lernt jetzt schnell, wie man fährt. Nicht für mich, aber für sich selber. Er möchte immer alles möglichst schnell möglichst perfekt können. Dieser selbst auferlegte Druck ist nicht gerade förderlich.


----------



## Apnea (11. August 2019)

Um hier kurz nochmal eine Rückmeldung zu geben; das Woom war die richtige Wahl. Er liebt das Rad, und fährt mittlerweile alleine und auch schon recht sicher. Zumindest so sicher, daß er von sich aus schon anfängt, Rennen mit Freunden zu starten, Handzeichen zu üben, etc..

Als sein Mechaniker habe ich auch nichts zu bemängeln. Keine Defekte bisher.


----------



## afru (21. August 2019)

Hi Apnea

Schön das das Woom gut angekommen ist, meine Jungs haben ebenfalls auf einem Woom das fahren gelernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

